# PS 60 Laser slingshot



## goodlumen (Nov 15, 2012)

Just curious has anybody tried this new laser sighted swival sling shot??


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes I have one. It's fun to play with but never could shoot it as accurate as my regular slingshots. You have to hold it lower than when shooting a regular slingshot feels kinda odd. But it may be ok for some people.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Slingshots of this lineage have been discussed before:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/893-laser-guided-slingshot-link/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/321-ps-52-laser/

The search function is your friend:

http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-2671546658958301%3A0474906146&ie=UTF-8&q=laser&sa=Search&siteurl=www.google.com%2Fcse%2Fhome%3Fcx%3Dpartner-pub-2671546658958301%3A0474906146&ref=slingshotforum.com%2Ftopic%2F21014-search-function%2F&ss=5128j9059396j9&oq=&gs_l=#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=laser&gsc.page=1

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## goodlumen (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Charles --- After checking out all the links you sent me I have no desire to buy this sling shot.

Paul


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

The main reason I bought one is I'm a collector and shooter and it's a good conversation piece when people see my collection.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

In the past I've been intrigued by these techy type designed slingshots when I was browsing info about them awhile back. It was not necessarily the laser aiming thing, but to me, the more interesting aspects is the Swiveling design of the slingshot so bands/tubes & forks move in unison which I thought was cool and I don't think it's a gimmick but I can see can enhance accuracy and also lesser band/tube wear. Apparently though, not so good customer service experience by some with one of the vendors that produces a particular model ...

P 59 By Precision Technology
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14934-p-59-by-precision-technology/?hl=laser

Other ...

Joerg Sprave experimental swivel/jointed with laser 





Swivel & pulley but using regular top fork sighting (no laser)




That is not laser you see in the above video ... it's a flashlight (night shooting option)

The engineering is not difficult to construct something similar if one possesses the mechanical & crafting skills (like Joerg has), and of course access to certain tools.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

In my personal opinion (and seen some videos elsewhere) this device is almost useless for ss's it diverts shooting adding more variables even, adjusting the drop for each distance, ammo, rubber, draw ... etc ... could be a real annoyance ...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nothing like a pure and simple basic slingshot.No technology necessary.The accuracy comes from the shooter.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

treefork said:


> Nothing like a pure and simple basic slingshot.No technology necessary.The accuracy comes from the shooter.


that's wise treefork ... when I was starting I had many questions, doubts and a seasoned friend told me: the slingshot don't make the shooter ...


----------

